# Rocky floor



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Drop shot or jigs? Which is your go to. Fishing a lake here within the next week that has quite a bit of rocks on the bottom where I am use to fishing sandy bottoms. Any help would be great!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Whenever I see rocky floors, that it when I take out my clearance "bottom rockers". These are all the diving crankbaits I get on sale that If I do lose them it is no biggy. Something about a crankbait slamming against the rocks entices fish like crazy! Try it out sometime.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Depends on how the fish are acting. If they are active, a big football jig is the way I lean. Cranks and carolina rigs can also be really good. I try to avoid drop shotting but if the fish need a finesse presentation it's tough to beat a drop shot. 

Sent from mt EVO 4G


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

How deep of water you talking?? I like big cranks, football jigs and carolina rigs in the rocks, but it depends on the water depth.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Tiny Tim said:


> How deep of water you talking?? I like big cranks, football jigs and carolina rigs in the rocks, but it depends on the water depth.


9' at the deepest currently, once we get all of our spring rain it will be up over 15'.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Texas rigged tubes green/tan/black/white. pulled and picked up off the bottom. Giant bass smoke them. 25''r is the biggest I've caught.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

mischif said:


> Whenever I see rocky floors, that it when I take out my clearance "bottom rockers". These are all the diving crankbaits I get on sale that If I do lose them it is no biggy. Something about a crankbait slamming against the rocks entices fish like crazy! Try it out sometime.


My favorite

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

the place i fish mostly is mostly rock with little vegetation this time of year bu has some sand/gravel i have been catching them on jigs and some creature bait and rattletraps banging rocks when it warms a bit


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

shakey head jig with a finesse worm would be my finesse rig and a football head jig would be my power rig. Draging them both across the rocks slow.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Well a little update is in order, I went out to this lake and tried many different crank baits I had stowed away for if I ever get a boat. Skunked from crank baits, so I switched to a Texas rigged Yum super salt in plum (10.5") again skunked  Another bait change and I brought out the ZOOM baby brush hog in watermelon seed unweighted and waited on a 20 count to move it picked up 4 solid keepers and 5 dinks seems that they wanted the extremely slow presentation bouncing it off the rocks and twitching it.


----------

